# Door Locks



## SentraMike02 (Jul 29, 2004)

I was wondering if the doors are supposed to lock at a certain speed. As I speed up I hear a click like a relay being activated or something. If they do, why aren't mine?

-Mike


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

To my knowledge, Sentras do not have the feature. I could be wrong though.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

SentraMike02 said:


> I was wondering if the doors are supposed to lock at a certain speed.


no


----------



## dankar (Jul 7, 2003)

*automatic door locks*

out of the blue my door locks are locking automatically, driving or sitting w/o key. What the heck is going on? I have an 96 sentra gxe and no alarm system i am aware of and i have no remote key.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

dankar said:


> out of the blue my door locks are locking automatically, driving or sitting w/o key. What the heck is going on? I have an 96 sentra gxe and no alarm system i am aware of and i have no remote key.


Wrong fourm, I would suggest asking this question in the B14 fourm.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

dankar said:


> out of the blue my door locks are locking automatically, driving or sitting w/o key. What the heck is going on? I have an 96 sentra gxe and no alarm system i am aware of and i have no remote key.


Your car came standard with power locks (I thought it came with remote entry/trunk too, but I'm not sure on that one). Chances are, there's a short in your electrical system and it's sending surges through the wires for your locks. Looks like it's time to borrow a multimeter, get a copy of the B14 wiring diagram (the ones in the FSM are very nice), and start tracing wires.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

sounds like an aftermarket keyless entry system that is set to lock when ignition is turned on, or lock 30 to what ever seconds is set at for the doors to lock..after the last door closes.
Try leaving the door open to see if it locks.... If not pull the driverside kick panel off it maybe mounted there.....good luck...


----------

